# TPF Photo Challenge -August '14 - "Something You Use Everyday"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**Something You Use Everyday"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 






Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,               though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the       silly         thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes               are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is   an     art        thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run  with   it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within               five days the images will be assembled for viewing and    posted    as  a        display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be    allowed  to    vote   for      their favorite image. Polls will remain    open for  one    full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There               are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to        change       that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many        moderators about    this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It               is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to      accept    or       reject any image submitted for any reason they  deem        appropriate.
All       images must not have  been        previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken  during   the      challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out  and     thinking   about    new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images               can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels     long    on       their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed  700     pixels.
Images          submitted must be  anonymous   and   must bear no markings or      indications    of  who  the image   belongs   to. Watermarks, names and      copyrights   embedded   in    IEXIF   information, etc. count as      identification  and such  images    will    be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.










>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "August '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it               into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made      when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no   photos    are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the   submission    email the     photo will    not be   included in the   challenge gallery    and voting     process. 						​ 

Dave Harken: Life is a marathon and you cannot win a marathon without putting a few band aids on your nipples!
*"Sticking feathers up your butt does not make you a chicken." Tyler Durden *:heart:
Get creative - enter the TPF Photo Challenge!​
​


----------



## FITBMX

Good theme!


----------



## mishele

FITBMX said:


> Good theme!



Let's keep it clean.


----------



## SnappingShark

mishele said:


> Let's keep it clean.



If that's the case, it's mostly the women I'd worry about then :er:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Here is my submission.  I use it everyday.


----------



## astroNikon

a frying pan cooking bacon ...  This would probably win hands down ....


----------



## minicoop1985

Jesus there's so much stuff that this becomes damned near impossible to decide... Boobs? OK, boobs with bacon. I use that every day. Sweet!


----------



## Joefbs

minicoop1985 said:


> Jesus there's so much stuff that this becomes damned near impossible to decide... Boobs? OK, boobs with bacon. I use that every day. Sweet!



Please send this submission to my private email.


----------



## mishele

minicoop1985 said:


> Jesus there's so much stuff that this becomes damned near impossible to decide... Boobs? OK, boobs with bacon. I use that every day. Sweet!



I will judge all boob shots privately.


----------



## tcarson

I have a great idea for this, but no camera to shoot with.  Oh well.... Some day!


----------



## MontanasMomma

Where's the july 2014 voting and the winner page? I sent my very first pic in and I want to know if it made it.


----------



## FITBMX

tcarson said:


> I have a great idea for this, but no camera to shoot with.  Oh well.... Some day!



Do you have a friend with a camera? If so snag it and get some photos!


----------



## tcarson

FITBMX said:


> tcarson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a great idea for this, but no camera to shoot with.  Oh well.... Some day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a friend with a camera? If so snag it and get some photos!
Click to expand...


I do, but not a good enough camera and/or setup to get the right shot. It's like I can SEE the picture in my head, but I have no idea how I would go about making the shot.


----------



## Raj_55555

tcarson said:


> I do, but not a good enough camera and/or setup to get the right shot. It's like I can SEE the picture in my head, but I have no idea how I would go about making the shot.



Any camera is better than no camera, just go and get the shot Traci


----------



## astroNikon

I've tried again and again.

I just can't seem to take an elegant shot of a toilet


----------



## dennybeall

You set em up and you set em up and you set em up and FINALLY got your straightman - way to go..


----------



## mishele




----------



## FITBMX

*BUMP!!!!*


----------

